# fin rot ????



## ty5099 (Nov 11, 2012)

please help !!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I think the fins are just clamped, which is normal for newly bought bettas who are a bit stressed out. Is the tank heated and filtered? If not, I would get a filter and heater ASAP as this will help prevent diseases like finrot by keeping the water warm enough (79f for a betta) and clean. Also, how big is the tank?


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

When you click on the pic and it enlarges it does look like possible rot, there are some dark grey edges on the tail as well the dorsal fin. I would do an AQ salt treatment myself. 

Hospital tank 3 or less gallons
heater (water temp should be 78-80
change 80-90% water daily for 10 days
after each water change add stress coat and 1 tsp of dissolved aquarium salt

The salt treatment should be done for 10 days maximum. After 10 days if you see slow improvement but hes not better yet, give him a 5 day break from the AQ salt then start the 10 day treatment again. If it doesnt work this time you can opt for meds, some disagree with me but meds can sometimes be harmful to bettas, so be careful with it, but AQ salt is a good start and meds can be useful but it will depend on the betta.

I also see that you have him in one of those small cube tanks they sell at petco...im not against the small space, some breeders succesfully keep bettas in jars; but they deffinitely need heat and clean water or else fin rot is a definite reality that you wont be able to avoid. If you plan to keep him in there, you will need to get a small heater that will be appropriate for the cube size without over heating him and you will need to do a daily water change with stress coat of 70-100% each day or the ammonia will probably lead him to disease. 

If you decide you want to upgrade his home we can definitely help you find reasonably priced items  

Good luck with him hes a cutie!


----------



## ty5099 (Nov 11, 2012)

thanks im upgrading soon to a 1 gallon but probably 2 gallon 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

2 gallons would be great! he'll love that! Dont forget heat  ...
I also saw on the other thread you have going, a broadside picture of him, his fins dont look so dark in your other picture, so it may not be fin rot after all, but his fins arent in the best shape either, I think some clean water and heat will do wonders for him, your going to love when he perks up and his colors start to come out!  

Do you get your stuff at petco? 
sometimes they have pre packaged plants in one of the decor aisle in little plastic tubes that say snail free, I have those plants in my tanks and my bettas love them and enjoy resting on the leaves...if you decide to go with any live plants grab a couple of small anubias plants, you can use an elastic to tie it to a rock and drop it in the tank. I
ts great stimulation for betta and will make him happy, mine enjoy napping on the leaves. I think they are $6.99? 
And anubias wont need much light.


----------



## ty5099 (Nov 11, 2012)

i had this plastic plant but link ( my betta) didnt really like it and i didnt like it so im gonna upgrade abd buy some live plants and even if i dont upgrade for a while imma go get a geater tomorrow and clean it every other night , thanks for the help also , it seams he wont eat???


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't tell from your pics, but I'll tell you how to tell if he has fin rot. The fins will be brown and fall off.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Don't forget to add a filter to the new tank. A inexpensive sponge filter will do the job. There is also some nice heaters out there that are not to expensive and are set to heat to 78f which is a nice temperature for bettas. I would upgrade as soon as you can as those small containers are difficult to maintain, and IMO don't provide enough space for your betta.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Discoloration can be fins growing back. What you need to watch is whether the fins are getting smaller day by day.


----------

